# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E16

## Izual

Ce soir, à 21h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E16 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## vectra

J'ai décroché depuis trop longtemps, alors pardonnez la question de n00b: c'est possible de suivre le direct sans abonnement payant Prime/chose?

----------


## Flad

> J'ai décroché depuis trop longtemps, alors pardonnez la question de n00b: c'est possible de suivre le direct sans abonnement payant Prime/chose?


En direct oui.
Après il faut attendre le replay sur youtube.

----------


## vectra

Merci de l'info  :;):

----------


## SFK94

Et quand même, une super émission encore, de la connivence, des passes d'armes très drôles (mention spéciale pour le quizz "facilement oubliable" :-)).
Vous revenez "à la normale" pour la rentrée ?
Est-ce que le format va évoluer ?

----------

